# Bible Chapters.



## hobbs27 (Mar 13, 2017)

Any of you know who decided and by what means they decided to begin and end Chapters in the bible?

Ive noticed many Chapters seem to continue on with the same thought...matter of fact Ive noticed a run of three chapters before that should be just one.

 Were the Chapters divided up in the original language or only after translation?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 13, 2017)

After translation.  The verse numbers were added, and then subdivided into chapters.  

Sometimes I wonder why they thought another chapter should be started also, then I look at stuff like Psalms 119 and wonder why they didn't put in more chapters.


----------



## hobbs27 (Mar 13, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> After translation.  The verse numbers were added, and then subdivided into chapters.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why they thought another chapter should be started also, then I look at stuff like Psalms 119 and wonder why they didn't put in more chapters.



Thanks, thats a good point. It has complicated a few discussions Ive had with folks when they divide the chapters....when the first verse starts with ( and) or ( therefore) it must be a continuation of the previous chapter.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 13, 2017)

Remember the guy on here who was always saying "rightly divide the Word of Truth?"


----------



## hobbs27 (Mar 13, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> Remember the guy on here who was always saying "rightly divide the Word of Truth?"



yeah. lol


----------



## j_seph (Mar 14, 2017)

Answer: When the books of the Bible were originally written, they did not contain chapter or verse references. The Bible was divided into chapters and verses to help us find Scriptures more quickly and easily. It is much easier to find "John chapter 3, verse 16" than it is to find "for God so loved the world..." In a few places, chapter breaks are poorly placed and as a result divide content that should flow together. Overall, though, the chapter and verse divisions are very helpful.

The chapter divisions commonly used today were developed by Stephen Langton, an Archbishop of Canterbury. Langton put the modern chapter divisions into place in around A.D. 1227. The Wycliffe English Bible of 1382 was the first Bible to use this chapter pattern. Since the Wycliffe Bible, nearly all Bible translations have followed Langton's chapter divisions.

The Hebrew Old Testament was divided into verses by a Jewish rabbi by the name of Nathan in A.D. 1448. Robert Estienne, who was also known as Stephanus, was the first to divide the New Testament into standard numbered verses, in 1555. Stephanus essentially used Nathan's verse divisions for the Old Testament. Since that time, beginning with the Geneva Bible, the chapter and verse divisions employed by Stephanus have been accepted into nearly all the Bible versions.


----------



## welderguy (Mar 14, 2017)

j_seph said:


> Answer: When the books of the Bible were originally written, they did not contain chapter or verse references. The Bible was divided into chapters and verses to help us find Scriptures more quickly and easily. It is much easier to find "John chapter 3, verse 16" than it is to find "for God so loved the world..." In a few places, chapter breaks are poorly placed and as a result divide content that should flow together. Overall, though, the chapter and verse divisions are very helpful.
> 
> The chapter divisions commonly used today were developed by Stephen Langton, an Archbishop of Canterbury. Langton put the modern chapter divisions into place in around A.D. 1227. The Wycliffe English Bible of 1382 was the first Bible to use this chapter pattern. Since the Wycliffe Bible, nearly all Bible translations have followed Langton's chapter divisions.
> 
> The Hebrew Old Testament was divided into verses by a Jewish rabbi by the name of Nathan in A.D. 1448. Robert Estienne, who was also known as Stephanus, was the first to divide the New Testament into standard numbered verses, in 1555. Stephanus essentially used Nathan's verse divisions for the Old Testament. Since that time, beginning with the Geneva Bible, the chapter and verse divisions employed by Stephanus have been accepted into nearly all the Bible versions.



Good info.
Thanks J_seph.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 14, 2017)

Welder, is that some of your work in your avatar? It looks like a bicycle frame I once did.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 14, 2017)

gorilla welds... ugly but strong  lol


----------



## welderguy (Mar 14, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> Welder, is that some of your work in your avatar? It looks like a bicycle frame I once did.



Lol 

It's OK Art, because...
"Grinder and paint makes the welder you ain't."

I can't claim that artwork. That's above my pay grade.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 15, 2017)

Anybody ever noticed the two chapters of Psalms that are identical except one word?


----------



## hobbs27 (Mar 16, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> Anybody ever noticed the two chapters of Psalms that are identical except one word?



Psalm 14 and 53?


----------



## Jeffriesw (Mar 16, 2017)

A couple of years ago, my wife bought me one similar to this Bible on the recommendation of a friend. I use it for daily reading and flow is much better without having the distraction of verse numbers, paragraph titles etc..

https://www.crossway.org/bibles/esv-readers-bible-none-tru/


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 16, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> Psalm 14 and 53?



Can't recall, if they are identical, then , that's the ones


----------



## leemckinney (Aug 5, 2017)

hobbs27 said:


> Any of you know who decided and by what means they decided to begin and end Chapters in the bible?
> 
> Ive noticed many Chapters seem to continue on with the same thought...matter of fact Ive noticed a run of three chapters before that should be just one.
> 
> Were the Chapters divided up in the original language or only after translation?



It is my understanding that the original transcripts were divided in paragraphs, but for some reason, a lot of the chapters ignore the paragraphs.  Some Bibles do indicate where the original paragraphs began in the original transcripts.


----------

